# good buy!



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have done some research , but also want some opinions

used 773 bobcat,4000 hrs,cab enclosure and heater,

very clean no leaks , good rubber,1997

8000.00

good price or average?


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Do they have good amintance records on it? 4000 hr is a long time on a piece of equipment, we figure we get 6000 hr out of a new machine, trade in on them runs $3K, look around. follow our list of things to look for on the other thread http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=9437
I also checked prices on equipment sold at auction for the same year and the ones that did list the hours on them had 1200 hrs or less sold for $9,500- $12,000. My thinking is look around some more.


----------

